# HO coupler questions



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, I am getting back into trains and my son loves trains. I have a Mantua steam loco with a couple of passenger cars. They have the horn-hook couplers. My son has several Bachmann Thomas trains, and they all have what I think is called hook and loop couplers. Now, my main love are European and UK trains, and I think Piko uses something that is directly compatible with the hook and loop. I will know for certain is the items I ordered ever get here from overseas, lol. Is there a coupler I can buy that would make Thomas, Piko, Roco, Lima, Tri-Ang, Hornby, and Marklin all work together? Thanks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Coupler*

Wolferz;

You could use any coupler, as long as you were willing to replace all of your present mixed lot with one common type. Here in the US, Kaydee couplers are very popular. Most HO modelers switch to Kaydee from horn hook or whatever else they start with. Kaydee couplers(and now several other brands) are knuckle couplers which look and work somewhat like the full-size Janey knuckle couplers which are standard on American trains. They are also able to uncouple at one spot, and be pushed to another without re-coupling. Horn Hooks can be uncoupled on a special ramp. Pushing the cars will likely re-couple them. 
These days, many modelers uncouple cars manually at any spot using special hand held tools. 
You said your main interest was modeling British trains. I don't know if current UK trains are still using buffers and a screw type coupling. You'd need to ask a British modeler about that.
Cycleops, are you out there? 

Traction Fan


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

I found Piko couplers, but can't see a difference between the two. Also found Bachmann hook and loop couplers, but if you see the coaches, they need a long coupler, the Mantua tender too. And I cannot find or be able to tell if the Piko and Bachmann work together...


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Traction fan, thanks for reply! I'd like the couplers to look like Euro or UK couplers, don't mind doing it by hand.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I second the suggestion of KaDee couplers for US HO stock. They are the gold standard for couplers. In addition to their basic coupler, they have a variety of specialty couplers for special situations (such as cars where the coupler mount is too low or high -- also for locos, where different manufacturers often have unusual coupler mountings. They also sell "gear boxes" which is what they call the coupler mounting boxes, and all of the screws, washer and other odd parts that you might need to swap out couplers.

They are also very willing to help you solve your coupler problems -- both via email and over the phone.

However, if you want to model British railroads, then you will have to check with others as to the coupler situation -- I know nothing about models of British cars.

P.S. While I was typing this (slowly), you clarified your interest in British models. So ignore the KaDee recommendation.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

traction fan
There's no "Y" in Kadee!


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Wolferz, look carefully at Euro couplers, they are usually wide. The Euro trains are built to accept the wide mount, but US models aren't. I have models with both, and just run like to like. Horn hooks are ok, but Kadees are more popular, and increase model resale value. Kadees also have neat remote un-coupler ability, so you can uncouple a car and push it onto a siding and leave it very realistically. I'm not sure you can do that with horn-hooks.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have a Bachmann HO James (The red engine) from when I was little. I also have a Hornby Jinty, so if it helps I know Hornby hook and loop couplers will work with Bachmann hook and loop couplers.

Edit: As for Marklin, I'm not sure. Marklin has similar couplers, though I don't know if they're compatible. However I don't think Marklin is compatible with HO. While Marklin does produce an HO scale, it runs on a 3-rail track. Plus there's older AC Marklins and Marklin Delta, etc., so you could risk damaging the Marklin or the HO layout if you try running it on normal HO track. Marklin My World is battery operated though, so that might work. I'm not sure if Marklin makes 2-rail HO, but make sure your Marklin has no third rail contact on the middle of the bottom.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The subject of couplers on European trains is a thorny one. You won't find a coupler to fit all. The nearest would be Kadees, which are used almost universally on US trains. People like them because you can couple and uncouple hands free. Most European trains made in the last ten years or so have something called 'NEM coupler pockets'. This means the pocket will accept a variety of couplers including Kadees, you could also use UK hook couplings too, or whatever else takes your fancy. The problem is they are installed at various heights by the manufacturer . Kadees are height sensitive ( so are most others)so will not work correctly unless you adjust the NEM pockets to the same height on all your stock.

Welcome to the world of railway modelling!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

The subject of couplers on European trains is a thorny one. You won't find a coupler to fit all. The nearest would be Kadees, which are used almost universally on US trains. People like them because you can couple and uncouple hands free. Most European trains made in the last ten years or so have something called 'NEM coupler pockets'. This means the pocket will accept a variety of couplers including Kadees, you could also use UK hook couplings too, or whatever else takes your fancy. The problem is they are installed at various heights by the manufacturer . Kadees are height sensitive ( so are most others)so will not work correctly unless you adjust the NEM pockets to the same height on all your stock.

Welcome to the world of railway modelling!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi Wolferz. My son has the Thomas trains as well, though he has outgrown them. I converted them all to Kadee couplers. The problem is that if you install a knuckle coupler where the hook and loop was, it is too low to interface properly with couplers of standard height. In fact, I had to cut off the trip pins to get them to run at all. Getting them to work with standard equipment will require extensive modification of the chassis and shell of most pieces.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Kadees are height sensitive ( so are most others)so will not work correctly unless you adjust the NEM pockets to the same height on all your stock.


But KaDee does make couplers designed for cars that have NEM pockets (what they call gear boxes) that are too low or too high. They also sell fiber washers that can be inserted between the trucks and the body of the car to make minor adjustments to couplers that are too low.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I'll have to see what Euro coupler I can adapt, but good to know Hornby is compatible with Bachmann. I can buy the Bachmann couplers and also the Piko, I'll find a solution. Only American I have is a couple Mantua steamers and two lighted coaches, all with horn hook. I may just keep that one train apart as the couplers on the coaches are so long as shown in my photo. 

I like some of the Marklin locos, but am aware they are ac. However, I would buy their rolling stock, and was told that would run on DC just fine.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

I have been collecting ROCO, Fleischmann, Tillig, TRIX and Piko trains since the 1990s. All of these brands have NEM coupler pockets since the early 1990s (NEM is a model railroad standard system in Europe) which allow interchanging of couplers. Most other HO scale European brands such as LMS and ACME also have the same coupler pockets. 

One warning is that Fleischmann models along with some TRIX and ROCO models (usually the higher end ones) come with there own "close couplers' installed to allow the rolling stock and locomotives to be coupled extremely close together for a very realistic appearance. That being said, to use the traditional loop coupler, the close couplers will need to be replaced (a very simple and easy task which takes seconds to complete). Every brand's loop couplers are fully compatible with each other (Marklin's are slightly different but will work however they are AC trains). One note on Marklin, you can exchange the AC wheel sets for DC wheel sets on the rolling stock (not locomotives) which would allow you to run them mixed in with the other brands I mentioned above.

The Bachmann Thomas trains sold here in the US use Bachmann Branchlines's couplers used in the UK. These are somewhat compatible with the couplers used by Hornby UK trains and Dapol UK model trains.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Wolferz said:


> I like some of the Marklin locos, but am aware they are ac. However, I would buy their rolling stock, and was told that would run on DC just fine.


It might, but make sure it doesn't use metal wheels and axles. Unlike HO they don't need to be insulated between the wheels because Marklin HO is 3-rail, so some Marklin train cars might short out the track.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

PhillipL said:


> I have been collecting ROCO, Fleischmann, Tillig, TRIX and Piko trains since the 1990s. All of these brands have NEM coupler pockets since the early 1990s (NEM is a model railroad standard system in Europe) which allow interchanging of couplers. Most other HO scale European brands such as LMS and ACME also have the same coupler pockets.
> 
> One warning is that Fleischmann models along with some TRIX and ROCO models (usually the higher end ones) come with there own "close couplers' installed to allow the rolling stock and locomotives to be coupled extremely close together for a very realistic appearance. That being said, to use the traditional loop coupler, the close couplers will need to be replaced (a very simple and easy task which takes seconds to complete). Every brand's loop couplers are fully compatible with each other (Marklin's are slightly different but will work however they are AC trains). One note on Marklin, you can exchange the AC wheel sets for DC wheel sets on the rolling stock (not locomotives) which would allow you to run them mixed in with the other brands I mentioned above.
> 
> The Bachmann Thomas trains sold here in the US use Bachmann Branchlines's couplers used in the UK. These are somewhat compatible with the couplers used by Hornby UK trains and Dapol UK model trains.


That is great, are the compatible by default or is there a certain coupler I should purchase packs of? Do you know which DC wheels to replace the Marklin with? The set of cars I want to get Marklin are the 4415s.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

As far as loop couplers you can buy any made by the brands I mentioned. Looking at Reynauld's website, ROCO's are #40243 and Piko are #56030. Believe me, once you get into European trains, it becomes a great deal of fun. Make sure you check out Piko's website (www.piko.de) they have all kinds of information on it (you can select English for the website language). They even have a YouTube channel.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Oops,sorry, Marklin replacement wheelsets are sold by Marklin.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

PhillipL said:


> Oops,sorry, Marklin replacement wheelsets are sold by Marklin.


Reynaulds is whom I was going to purchase the 4415s from. I see a HAMO wheel set on their site: Item 7586, I will call them and find out what needs to be done when I am ready to order them. Thanks!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Spelling?*



lajrmdlr said:


> traction fan
> There's no "Y" in Kadee!


 How desperately important!!!!


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

traction fan said:


> How desperately important!!!!


Guess no one here uses Spell Check. There's at least one more reply to this thread that doesn't know how to spell Kadee either. And look how many people can't spell Athearn. LOL


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

lajrmdlr said:


> Guess no one here uses Spell Check. There's at least one more reply to this thread that doesn't know how to spell Kadee either. And look how many people can't spell Athearn. LOL


Lol, I spelled Rivarossi thinking river once!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

lajrmdlr said:


> Guess no one here uses Spell Check. There's at least one more reply to this thread that doesn't know how to spell Kadee either. And look how many people can't spell Athearn. LOL


And spellcheck is going to catch either of those how, exactly? They're both proper names, which aren't in dictionaries. My spellchecker flags them all the time.

I try my best to get proper spelling, punctuation, and grammar, first, because it makes for clearer communication, and secondly, because it simplifies the efforts of non-English speakers who are using translators.

But really, do we need to waste everyone's time nit picking over it? His meaning was perfectly clear.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*And the rivet counting horse they rode in on*

Thanks CT. My sentiments exactly! Maybe the folks who nit pick spelling,(knights who say "NIT!") have already gotten from "Hobo" to "person who has no life" in one jump! :smilie_auslachen:

Traction Fan


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

It's easy enough to "correct" spell checker by clicking on the correct spelling. It's just that the names Athearn & Kadee have been around longer than Moby Dick was a minnow. My Dad was very good using English. But he didn't beat it into us because he was always teaching us kids by good example. So won't apologize for pointing out bad English or bad spelling. Who knows someone might learn something. >)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

lajrmdlr said:


> There's no "Y" in Kadee!


...and there's also no "I" in "team".......but there is a "me".......:laugh:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

lajrmdlr said:


> It's easy enough to "correct" spell checker by clicking on the correct spelling. It's just that the names Athearn & Kadee have been around longer than Moby Dick was a minnow. My Dad was very good using English. But he didn't beat it into us because he was always teaching us kids by good example. So won't apologize for pointing out bad English or bad spelling. Who knows someone might learn something. >)


Many of us don't want to add a bunch of proper names to our dictionaries, where they might interfere with the flagging of actual misspelled words.

Your father was (is) a very wise man. Lead by example, and make sure your spelling is always impeccable. Don't beat others up. Yep. That pretty much sums it up.


----------

